# FLAKKA



## Minerva (18 Giugno 2015)

Rob Waugh per http://metro.co.uk/








Una nuova droga diffusa in America trasforma le persone in zombie. Si chiama Alpha-PVP, uno stimolante sintetico conosciuto come “Flakka”, e sta invadendo la Florida alla velocità con cui si diffuse la cocaina all’inizio degli anni ’80. Daniel Vasquez, giornalista del Sun Sentinel, afferma: “È una sostanza pericolosissima che trasforma i suoi consumatori in morti viventi, e l’effetto può essere permanente”.






La “Flakka” ha già causato parecchie morti e tanti strani incidenti, tra cui un uomo che cercava di fare sesso con un albero. La sostanza è legale in Gran Bretagna, dove molti siti web la vendono a 25 euro al grammo descrivendo i suoi effetti come “euforia, stimolazione e maggiore concentrazione”.






In realtà, un ricercatore americano dell’università di Broward County, Florida, sostiene che “Provoca delirio, l’individuo diventa psicotico e adrenalinico, in genere si spoglia e corre, perde il senso della realtà e agisce violentemente, c’è bisogno di cinque persone per tenerlo”.



Recentemente, un uomo fatto di Flakka è stato arrestato dalla polizia a Melbourne, Florida, mentre stava cercando di fare sesso con un albero. Quando gli agenti sono arrivati sul posto per fermarlo, Kenneth Crowder, 41 anni, ha iniziato a correre nudo e poi li ha attaccati dicendo di essere Dio.






La donna che ha telefonato al 911 ha detto che poco prima l’uomo aveva provato a succhiarsi il pene da solo. Gli agenti hanno provato subito a metterlo fuori combattimento usando il teaser, ma per due volte l’uomo è riuscito a scrollarsi via gli elettrodi. Quando finalmente sembrava immobilizzato, Crowder con un guizzo ha preso il distintivo di un agente e ha provato a ferirlo, prima che l’altro intervenisse per bloccarlo definitivamente.


----------

